# Squeeze Chute Project



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey everyone, well I decided to makle my first page one to show the process of our recently acquire very in need of TLC squeeze chute.    

Visit my page and feel free to give me you comments on "what I have gotten into" with this project.

Apparently Hubby feels this is a very vital piece of equipment for him to have.....I sure Hope so

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=274


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 23, 2009)

yes please keep us updated on your squeeze chute project.you have alot of work ahead f you.


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes alot of work in deed but DH is a very bull headed polish/german  and will work at it until iut is like new!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 23, 2009)

thats good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Squeeze Chutes are nice to have.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 24, 2009)

I have one, and it is a blessing!  :bun


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

i cant afford a squeeze chute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)

We lucked out and got a headgate dirt cheap. Then we installed it in the barn. When we need a squeeze chute we can put gates up and wal-la, a squeeze chute.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

dont even have a headgate.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)

You could make one out of lumber but, build it heavy duty.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

we rarely have todo anything to the cows.so we can get by without it.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 24, 2009)

Around here, we've always said the only smart thing the original owner did, was buy the squeeze chute! How and where he set it up, really sucks though.(future project)
It's come in handy many times and I have heard some vets won't even come out unless you have one.

We used to be able to lay the cow down in it, but when repairs were needed to the floor, my polish Hubby got out the welder! You could probably catch and hold a freight train in it now!


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL it must be something with those polish men, it seems everything they build must be able to hold a truck or train.  Mine built a work bench about 15 years ago that takes 3 men and a mule to move but I think will be around long after he is gone.

I priced some squeeze chute and WOW they are expensaive, that is why when we got the opportunity to get this one for FREE, we gladly decided to take on the project!:bun:bun


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

i havent had the vet out to the farm in 9yrs.an that was for a C-section on a heifer.with a 125lb heifer calf in her belly.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 24, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i havent had the vet out to the farm in 9yrs.an that was for a C-section on a heifer.with a 125lb heifer calf in her belly.


125 pounds?!  What sort of cows do you raise?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He raises Beefmasters. 

Our last calf probably weighed close to that, although out of a cow-holstein.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 24, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!  I'm SO glad I raise Belties... That way I'm still bigger than the calf!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

miss kitty this was a 1st calf hol heifer bred to a hol bull.that had the 125lb hol heifer calf.we still had a few hol heifers around after selling the milk cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)

Gottcha!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

so far the beefmasters have had small calves.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 24, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i havent had the vet out to the farm in 9yrs.an that was for a C-section on a heifer.with a 125lb heifer calf in her belly.


Do you Bangs vacc your heifers?




> so far the beefmasters have had small calves.


Should I bother mentioning that some of us would love to see some pictures of these small beefmaster calves?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

we havent bangs vacced in 20yrs or longer.but im trying to get the reg heifer calves bangs vacc if i can.yall would die when i post pics of the cows an calves.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 24, 2009)

The squeeze chute we have is 30++ years old.  Probably will still hold a feisty cow, but I'd like to see that for myself.

bizzee, the best way to purchase a squeeze chute is to get a used one, at an auction.  The brand new ones are quite a bit of money, but the ones that are sold via auction are a bit cheaper.  Same with the crowding tubs and panels.

And the even cheaper method is to build your own.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 24, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> we havent bangs vacced in 20yrs or longer.but im trying to get the reg heifer calves bangs vacc if i can.yall would die when i post pics of the cows an calves.


...

Pictures?


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 24, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> The squeeze chute we have is 30++ years old.  Probably will still hold a feisty cow, but I'd like to see that for myself.
> 
> bizzee, the best way to purchase a squeeze chute is to get a used one, at an auction.  The brand new ones are quite a bit of money, but the ones that are sold via auction are a bit cheaper.  Same with the crowding tubs and panels.
> 
> And the even cheaper method is to build your own.


I bet the sqeeze chute and head gate we got for free and are working on (see my page) is probably at least 30 years or more old LOL!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 24, 2009)

bizzeeb60 said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way it's rusted out, yeah probably, though I'd say more than that because of how it is structured...sure a bit different than the one we have!  BTW, ours still has paint on... or a little I guess 

Here it is, though I do have a better pic of it, but not on my laptop:







Edit: here's the best pic I could find of the front part of the squeeze:






Questions welcome.


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorta has a little of the look ours does, I am definitely hoping it will look much better once we get it all put back together and painted. 

 I know the heat and humidity here in Florida causes everything to rust quickly.  Even equipment that we have only had for 3-4 years has signs of rust on parts and is ready for repainting already.


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well we got started on the Headgate!  Check my page to see the progress so far.  We are actually getting pretty exceited about it , sofar it seems to be going well (lot of work though)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 28, 2009)

the headgate is looking good.


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Kitty and Wyne! 

We probably won't get to work on it again until first part of the week.  We have another terribly windy day here again 25-30 mph sustained with higher gusts and the rain is coming in late tonight early morning so so much for any more painting this weekend.     

We do so badly need the rain though ..  We are in the third year of draught so ANY rain we get is a blessing.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 28, 2009)

we was in a 3 year drought here in texas.so i feel your pain.our drough finally broke 2yrs ago.we was lucky in that we could bale enough hay to survive.i thought we might be in trouble this year.so i was lining up hay just in case.but looks like we will get a good cutting this year.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 28, 2009)

Bizee, just a piece of advice, but I wouldn't paint your headgate yellow, because cattle can in fact see yellow and they tend to baulk (stop suddenly) at that...I'd sooner you paint the whole squeeze green, including the headgate.  We have a yellow post (you can see in the first pic) that me and Dad picked up at the local landfill that would've been from making oil pipelines from one oil rig to another.  The calves always baulk when they see the post just before they get into the squeeze, and need a prod to get into the squeeze.  In the same way, you'd need to prod the cattle to get into the suddenly yellow headgate.   If you've looked at the commercial squeezes, they're all painted either the same colour or a colour that the cattle can't see, like red and grey in the Two W catalogue or dark green in the Hi-Hog catalogue.  Some other company that has this crap-yellow will also go okay with cattle, because it's a dull colour and not so bright like that of Johne Deere yellow.

Just my two cents.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 28, 2009)

BTW, looks like you got a good start on it.


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh Oh too late!   Just posted two new pics showing the yellow trim on the gate that we have already done ....hope it won't cause too much problems  .

But thanks for the advice anyhow...


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 28, 2009)

That's alright...you'll just have to see and watch how the cattle react to it, if you don't have any problems don't worry about it, but if you do...then you'll have another paint job to do.


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 28, 2009)

hey there, that is a nice chute. I'm still  doing the trre thing. I haven't found a chute in my price range. Where is frostproof, fl.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 28, 2009)

the headgate looks real good painted.keep up the good work.


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 28, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> hey there, that is a nice chute. I'm still  doing the trre thing. I haven't found a chute in my price range. Where is frostproof, fl.


Hey there back.  Frostproof is in the center of the State in the very southeastern corner of POLK county.  

I would have gottten this one had it not been in my price range FREE...that is always the best price for me.


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Mar 28, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the headgate looks real good painted.keep up the good work.


Thanks Wyne...hopefully the yellow won't cause a problem for the cows like WildRose said it might, if it does,  we will have to cover it up with the green.


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm central, inverness ocala one way tampa another some what. free is a great price!!!!!!!!i almost got one for 200.00 but i didn't have the cash at the time. good luck with the finishing.post a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are some better pics of our old squeeze:






Left side





Head gate





Guillotine gate

It's old and rusty and clanky, but it still does its job.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 24, 2009)

cant beat a good squeeze chute old or new.


----------



## bizzeeb60 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey WildRose,

Thanks for posting the pics of your squeeze chute.  It will help us know how to put ours back together when we get it finished and set up.  Still have a ways to go with our project, I just put the finish coat of paint on the head gate yesterday.  We have gotten a little sidetracked from the project trying to catch up on some other unfished ones.    

We are hoping to set he gate in place in the pasture maybe tomorrow then we can start on the chute frame.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 25, 2009)

bizzeeb60 said:
			
		

> Hey WildRose,
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics of your squeeze chute.  It will help us know how to put ours back together when we get it finished and set up.  Still have a ways to go with our project, I just put the finish coat of paint on the head gate yesterday.  We have gotten a little sidetracked from the project trying to catch up on some other unfished ones.
> 
> We are hoping to set he gate in place in the pasture maybe tomorrow then we can start on the chute frame.


Your welcome


----------

